# S/S Circassia



## duncmacg (May 11, 2009)

In 1881 my grandfather John Mclernan and his new wife sailed from Glasgow to New York in this SteamShip and stayed in New York, raising family. Originally from Ireland.

Many Circassia over the years, this one built 1878 in Barrow at Barrow Shipbuilding Co. 4,272 tons, some 450.4ft x 55.2ft x 33.3 ft for the Anchor Line. Finally scrapped in 1900 in Germany. It had replaced a paddle steamer and was the third to carry this name. Maiden voyage June 1 1878 Glasgow-Moville-New York a journey of under 2 weeks.

Hope may be of interest

cheers(Thumb)


----------

